# Mixing Gnatrol and



## abax (Nov 29, 2020)

K-Lite is perhaps counterproductive???


----------



## Ray (Nov 30, 2020)

Gnatrol is a bacterial culture. Bacteria thrive in a nitrogen-rich environment, so I would think that mixing the two would accelerate their growth.


----------



## abax (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you so much Ray. Fertilizing/watering is problematic due to weather and being
able to combine the two will be beneficial to my peace of mind.


----------



## Ray (Dec 1, 2020)

A related anecdote for folks who might be vaguely interested:

The chemical company I worked for was Elf Aquitaine, which at the time, was the 5th largest oil company in the world (we were later acquired by Total). If you’re an oil company, you will have to deal with spills.

At the time of the Exxon Valdez spill in Port William Sound AK, the “state of the art” was to seed spills with oil-eating “super bug” bacteria or to steam the coastline clean. The trouble with the super bugs was that their population soon died out, so you had to reseed. Steaming the coastline sterilized it, killing the native flora and fauna.

The guys in the lab in France found that if you emulsified cheap olive oil and a high-nitrogen fertilizer with a tiny bit of surfactant (Dawn) and sprayed it on the oil, the nitrogen sparked huge growth in the native bacteria population, who easily fed on the lightweight oil, a great carbon source. With the population orders-of-magnitude larger than is natural, the olive oil was son consumed, so they went to work on the heavier spilled oil.

That was done on 1.5 miles of the coast, and in about 6 weeks, there was not trace of the spill. The bacterial population fell back to normal, and the shore looked relatively untouched.

We tried to make a remediation business unit with the technology, marketing first to railroads, bus terminals and the like, but there simply wasn’t enough margin... it will work on an oil spill on your garage floor, too. Just don’t slip on the oil.


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2020)

I've read about this oil spill and the results of clear thinking on a solution to
the problem. Now if we could just get rid of the problem before it happens.


----------

